
Songwriters: Just Make Music - metasj
http://allthemusic.info/
======
metasj
A melody-writing duo published (on the Internet Archive) and released into the
public domain 2TB of recorded audio that includes all 8-note melodies. This is
something people have mused about for some time, it's nice to see it becoming
real.

[https://kottke.org/20/02/recording-all-the-
melodies](https://kottke.org/20/02/recording-all-the-melodies)

It seems they could save space by leaving out pure keyshifts, and to really
make the point a future version should include the sheet music // offer an
easy way to index into a melody + play it back at normal speeds.

